# Question about cem



## killer4life (Aug 27, 2008)

How long do they usually take to respond back to your questions. I had a problem with my order and wrote to their customer service. Around 5 days ago and still no word from them.


----------



## zombul (Oct 13, 2008)

Anything yet on cem???


----------



## ZECH (Oct 31, 2008)

shoot them a pm here.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 7, 2008)

Same here, my package is way overdue, and they haven't responded to my emails. Poor customer service!


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 7, 2008)

I got my package in, but they sent me clomid instead of nolva. I emailed them and I had my nolva about a week later... there was a mistake, but I can't complain.
In fact, now that I'm thinking about it, I still gotta ship the clomi back


----------

